# Iterato-Pattern und Innere Klassen



## alex79 (9. Jun 2007)

Hallo, kann mir mal bitte jemand beim folgenden Problem weiterhelfen?

Ich möchte folgende Java-KLasse unter Verwendung des Iterator-Patterns um eine Methode iterator() erweitern, die ein Iterator-Objekt für das Durchlaufen innerhalb des Array zurückgibt. Für die Implementierung des Java-Iterator-Interfaces möchte ich gerne eine Innere Klasse einsetzen.

Das Iterator-Interface ist folgendermaßen definiert:

```
java.util.Itrator

public interface Itrerator <E>{
    boolean hasNext();
    E nect();
    void remove();
}
```


Das eigentliche Problem:

```
public class SimpleArrayStore<E>{
    private E[] array;
    private int size;

    public SimpleArraStore(E[] array){
        this.array = array;
        this.size = array.length;
    }

    public boolean contain( E a) {
        for(int i=0; iysize; i++){
            if (a.equals(array[i]))
                return true:
            }
    }

// Ab hier weiter programmmieren
```


Velen Dank


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jun 2007)

Was ist dein Problem?


----------



## Guest (9. Jun 2007)

Ich möchte die Klasse gerne mit Hilfe eines Iterator-Pattern um eine Methode iterator erweitern, und diese dann anschließen in der Main testen...Allerdings weiß ich nicht so genau, wie das zu realisiern ist.

Das ist mein Probelm


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jun 2007)

Schau dir ArrayList an wenn du 'Inspiration' brauchst


----------



## alex79 (9. Jun 2007)

Ich habe es mir schon angeschaut...Aber ist denn mein Problem so schwierig und zeitaufwendig, dass man es nicht lösen könnte?

Wäre für eine Lsung echt dankbar.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jun 2007)

Dein Problem ist weder schwierig noch zeitaufwendig, eine Lösung würde aber gegen unsere No-Homework Politik verstoßen  :wink:


----------



## alx79 (9. Jun 2007)

schade....ich habe zwar einige java-bücher. aber in denen steht soviel drin, dass ich damit überhaupt nichts anfangen kann.

hab ne idee: ich will diese problem gar nicht für MICH gelöst bekommen, sondern dieser beitrag soll der ALLGEMEINHEIT dienen. <--- Das wäre doch eine Möglichkeit, der NO-HOMEWORK-Politik zu umgehen.

Falls ich also die Politik umgegangen habe, könnte ja jemand von den Java-Fraks bitte eine Millionstel von seinem Geiste hier in diesem Forum zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jun 2007)

Vergiss es. Wir helfen bei konkreten Problemen, aber deine Hausaufgaben sind für *dich* bestimmt, die lösen wir hier nicht.
ArrayList gibt dir bereits die Steilvorlage (denn genau das sollt ihr nachprogrammieren), wie das nicht genug sein kann ist mir unverständlich.



> ich habe zwar einige java-bücher. aber in denen steht soviel drin, dass ich damit überhaupt nichts anfangen kann.


Mit der Einstellung wirst du nicht weit kommen und das beziehe ich nicht unbedingt auf deine aktuelle Aufgabe.


----------



## madboy (9. Jun 2007)

Was Wildcard mit dem Hinweis auf ArrayList meint: Schau dir den *Quellcode* von ArrayList an! Nur falls du was anderes verstanden haben solltest :wink:


----------



## alex79 (9. Jun 2007)

Welchen Quellcode meint ihr denn genau?
Ich habe mir auf der Seite sun.com die ArrayList angeschaut, aber da kann ich nicht genau identifizieren was nun das richtige sein soll.


gruß  alex


----------

